# Cedar floors?



## caressfromgod (Aug 4, 2012)

I want to let my hedgehog roam free in my room permanently. He's litter trained and the room is heggie proof... But the wood floor is made of cedar. I know that cedar shavings have dust in them that cause respiratory problems, but will solid wood pose the same issue? I really don't want to carpet the room...
Not that I'm convinced carpet is any safer than cedar anyway.

Anyone more experienced have an idea?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would never let a hedgehog free range. 

You're talking about temperature fluctuations, possible injury... I just wouldn't do it, and I'm sure others here will say the same.

Also, are all of your doors absolutely flush with the floor? No gaping at all? A hedgehog can squeeze its way through anything.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

The toxicity of cedar is linked to its smell. Cedar releases aromatic compounds which are a grouping of organic compounds that have specific chemical make-up and also tend to smell strongly. Chipped bedding is more likely to release the compounds because it has a much higher surface area than a floor and floors also tend to be treated with a variety of other chemicals, which also might not be hedgie safe. Does your floor smell of cedar? If it does, I would say definitely no. If it doesn't, well our human noses might not detect the smell and it still might harm your hedgie. 

As to free range hedgehog. It seems like a nice idea, but it's not. Human beings are generally most comfortable in a home between 60 and 70 degrees. This temperature would send your hedgehog into hibernation. You need to keep the floor of your room at 75 degrees all over which would result in a much higher temperature up where people spend most of their time, since the hot air rises, and it's much harder to keep a wood floored room heated.

Overall I wouldn't suggest free ranging a hedgehog unless you gave over an entire room to the hedgehog and had very good temperature controlled heaters.


----------

